# Anyone have wood shelving?



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

I built wood shelves in my old van. Be prepared to put in considerable effort.
Also wood is bulky so the shelving itself will take up space. And you will have to over build it because it will be subject to stress in all directions.


----------



## Smileyboy (Apr 24, 2007)

They seem pretty common in Europe. I was looking at something like this. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

I did this in about a day. It works but I will end up redoing some of it because I found some cleats you can purchase for the Packout.


----------



## Smileyboy (Apr 24, 2007)

Nice! I'd do something like that for the driver side!


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Switched said:


> I did this in about a day. It works but I will end up redoing some of it because I found some cleats you can purchase for the Packout.
> 
> View attachment 151963


That looks good switched. Did you use ⅝" plywood? Did you have experience as a finished carpenter? I may need to hire you to fit my van! 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

I also thought carpenters were Dewalt guys? [emoji1787]

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

Switched said:


> I did this in about a day. It works but I will end up redoing some of it because I found some cleats you can purchase for the Packout.
> 
> View attachment 151963


Looks great! FWIW I like not hearing all the metal noises in the back.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Maybe think about also using PL or some construction adhesive. Screws can break after a while.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

I


kb1jb1 said:


> Maybe think about also using PL or some construction adhesive. Screws can break after a while.


We have another van that has 230,000 miles of travel with the wood shelves I built. The screw are there as reinforcement to the wood glue that was used.

With the metal shelving I just feel you are super limited to what the manufactures "Think" you need, which is typically a far cry from what I actually need. The wood shelving usually runs me 1-3 days to put together, is quieter, and much more functional. 

I only build this one out a month ago. I have some changes to make to to it, then I'll label out the shelves so I know where everything is and know where it goes back. The last few vans I built out I had them all laid out the same, with a spreadsheet showing where each bin went in each van. Makes organization and inventory much easier. A guy can hop from truck to truck and still know where everything is, without loosing time trying to find items.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

zac said:


> That looks good switched. Did you use ⅝" plywood? Did you have experience as a finished carpenter? I may need to hire you to fit my van!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


 3/4" on the shelves and 5/8 on the sides. I don't like to get too skimpy as it will sag the shelves. On the sides, it's better to go think for the ends, that way you can screw stuff into them and make them usable as well.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

@Switched that looks like the NV 2500 / 3500... do you like? I am pretty happy with mine, but as in your pic, it drives me nuts that I can't put pipe in the back.

Cheers
John


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Navyguy said:


> @Switched that looks like the NV 2500 / 3500... do you like? I am pretty happy with mine, but as in your pic, it drives me nuts that I can't put pipe in the back.
> 
> Cheers
> John


I actually was looking for a newer tall roof Ford, Benz or Ram, but when I drove that... it was over.

They drive 1000x better and are way more
comfortable than a van. The obvious drawback is the need an extra 1-1/2 to 2 feet of more cargo space for 10’ items.

I’ve had it for a month now and love it.

I just got a ladder that attaches to the back door to give me access to the roof. Got a pipe rack ordered so, I’ll see how a pipe rack works on it.


----------



## Smileyboy (Apr 24, 2007)

Switched said:


> I actually was looking for a newer tall roof Ford, Benz or Ram, but when I drove that... it was over.
> 
> They drive 1000x better and are way more
> comfortable than a van. The obvious drawback is the need an extra 1-1/2 to 2 feet of more cargo space for 10’ items.
> ...


Interesting... I haven’t even considered the NV. I might check them out too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I think if I were younger and fitting out a van, I would get a mid to high top. Add a toilet, sink, fridge, and microwave. I would need a nice battery bank and a 30-gallon freshwater tank. A fold-down bed would be a nice option. I would have only have a small section of 6" PVC as a black water tank and remote control valve where I can open it when someone tailgates me.
Then, I would build some pack out racks. I don't see any advantage in storing them horizontally. I do carry some pipe with me so, it will need to be underfloor storage for that.


----------



## Smileyboy (Apr 24, 2007)

Higher roof vans are way easier on the back imho. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

kb1jb1 said:


> Maybe think about also using PL or some construction adhesive. Screws can break after a while.


Don't use drywall or other hardened screws, they are prone to shearing, and a good quality wood glue will be better then construction adhesive as one is doing finish work, not dirt framing.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm surprised that still yet as far as I know , no one has produced a 3d printed van shelf buildout. 
I figured one would turn up years ago as a start. I had a wood buildout I did back in the nineties, and I posted pictures of it at Electrical Knowledge Repository forum , it was fairly easy actually, I was surprised at the finished product coming out so nice. I ended up selling that van to a carpenter I worked with on many jobs and as far as I know he drove it for 200,000 miles more than I had on it when I sold it. Ever since then every van I bought new had shelving at time of purchase so ... lazy is as lazy does.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

They do wonderful things with carbon fiber and epoxy resins . The stuff is extremely strong but quite expensive.
Possible consideration.


----------



## zoltan (Mar 15, 2010)

Switched said:


> I did this in about a day. It works but I will end up redoing some of it because I found some cleats you can purchase for the Packout.
> 
> View attachment 151963


How do you like that little giant king kombo? Do the different configurations come in handy?


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

zoltan said:


> How do you like that little giant king kombo? Do the different configurations come in handy?


No way after using that would I go back to a traditional ladder. Great for residential service. I can use it nicely to safely get up into attics in the extension position, and it has little hooked feet at the top to keep it from slipping.

Great ladder.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Switched said:


> No way after using that would I go back to a traditional ladder. Great for residential service. I can use it nicely to safely get up into attics in the extension position, and it has little hooked feet at the top to keep it from slipping.
> 
> Great ladder.


Yup, they look cool. I just bought one.


----------



## zoltan (Mar 15, 2010)

Switched said:


> No way after using that would I go back to a traditional ladder. Great for residential service. I can use it nicely to safely get up into attics in the extension position, and it has little hooked feet at the top to keep it from slipping.
> 
> Great ladder.



I have a 6' regular step ladder, do you see any value in also having the 7' KC for resi/light commercial work?


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

zoltan said:


> I have a 6' regular step ladder, do you see any value in also having the 7' KC for resi/light commercial work?


Im lost? 7’ KC?


----------



## zoltan (Mar 15, 2010)

7' tall king combo ladder


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Nah... this 6’ should be good


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Switched said:


> I did this in about a day. It works but I will end up redoing some of it because I found some cleats you can purchase for the Packout.
> 
> View attachment 151963


I love that. I am slowly transitioning to ridgid organizers and cases, and have found the metal shelving very limiting. How do you attach the shelves to the middle vertical ply? Do you build them as separate boxes and screw them together? That was my plan, as I figured rabbeting the verticals to take the shelves would make them too weak for rougher roads over time.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Going_Commando said:


> I love that. I am slowly transitioning to ridgid organizers and cases, and have found the metal shelving very limiting. How do you attach the shelves to the middle vertical ply? Do you build them as separate boxes and screw them together? That was my plan, as I figured rabbeting the verticals to take the shelves would make them too weak for rougher roads over time.


The whole top section is one box. I have a router that I use to cut in reliefs for the plywood to fit in, that and a little glue and you'd be surprised how strong it is.


----------



## AVService (Nov 10, 2017)

Going_Commando said:


> I love that. I am slowly transitioning to ridgid organizers and cases, and have found the metal shelving very limiting. How do you attach the shelves to the middle vertical ply? Do you build them as separate boxes and screw them together? That was my plan, as I figured rabbeting the verticals to take the shelves would make them too weak for rougher roads over time.


I use pocket screws for my entire Sprinter shelving build and gave yet to have issue in 10 years with any of them.
Plywood is really strong but also forgiving and easy to fasten to and a lot better value to me than steel shelving.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

